# Ralph - A Bright Star



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

Awww, Ralph was a good lookin' boy. 

When I saw the thread title I thought of a catalogue written by a wonderful woman we lost. She loved Dogs! Funny that I just had to send out one of her publications yesterday. The words "Bright Star" is part of the title.


----------



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)

What a beautiful boy- pretty muzzle.

Bright Star- John Keats 

(Died so very young of tuberculosis during the era of British Romanticism, leaving behind his true love Fanny Browne. He wrote this sonnet to say he wished he could live as long as the bright start he saw that night in the sky- or if he had to die, he wanted to die of love.)

John Keats

Bright star, would I were steadfast as thou art--
Not in lone splendour hung aloft the night
And watching, with eternal lids apart,
Like nature's patient, sleepless Eremite,
The moving waters at their priestlike task
Of pure ablution round earth's human shores,
Or gazing on the new soft-fallen mask
Of snow upon the mountains and the moors--
No--yet still steadfast, still unchangeable,
Pillow'd upon my fair love's ripening breast,
To feel for ever its soft fall and swell,
Awake for ever in a sweet unrest,
Still, still to hear her tender-taken breath,
And so live ever--or else swoon to death.


----------



## daisydogmom (Feb 26, 2007)

What a handsome big guy! I am so sorry for your loss. Ralph sounds like he was quite a sweet pup. Try to take it easy today. Anniversaries like this can be just so hard. I lost my old Sadie girl a little over 4 years ago, too & it does still hurt. Thinking of you today...


----------



## Penny'smom (Mar 3, 2007)

A lovely bright star and a moving poem.

I'm sorry for your loss and your pain.

(((((((((((((hugs)))))))))))))))


----------



## Hudson (May 18, 2005)

That is a beautiful photo of your dear Ralph.


----------



## sharlin (Feb 26, 2007)

Run With Abandon Sweet Boy~Godspeed


----------



## Debles (Sep 6, 2007)

Ralph was so handsome and the photo of him is stately. I am so sorry as I wasn't around back then.
God, it's hard I know. I cried all through your post.


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

He looks like he had the biggest heart and very regal. It is always hard to lose them no matter what the age, but having beautiful memories helps to get through the tough times. 
Great picture


----------



## 3 goldens (Sep 30, 2005)

Ralph Was A Beautiful Boy, And Maybe He Was Brighter Than You Thought. By Being Goofy, He Made You Laugh. Kaykee Would Lay Ont He Floor On Her Back And Wiggle And "ride Her Air Bicycle" And We Would Laugh And Say "kaycee Is Being A Silly Girl.
It Wasn't Long Before She Would Do That And Then Stop So She Could See Me Or Hubby (when Home) And We Would Laugh And Say She Was Being A Silly Girl And She Would Do It Again. We Knew That She Knew She Was Making Us Laugh An Be Happy And She Wanted To Do Just That. 

Making That Fdecison Is Rough, But It Is For The Best, Always. I Have Never Doubted Or Second Thought The Times I Hae Had To Do It. I Did It For My Fur Babies And I Know They Would Have Thanked Me If They Could Have. These Annivesaries Are Always Rough.


----------



## GoldenDaisy (Jul 16, 2007)

Ralph was a beautiful sweet looking boy. These anniversaries are hard, I don't think the hurt ever leaves us, Daisy has only been gone from us a year and I still get those huge waves of pain every time I think of her. We are so lucky though to have had these beautiful dogs in our lives.


----------

